# sel---xe/gle



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what are the exact differances between an xe-gle and an sel? i know the wheels, 2.0, 4 wheel disk, cf reflector, sun roof, side skirts anything else? i want to know *EVERY* difference cosmetic and tech

in about 6 months or so im going to buy a new car, i am dead set on a sentra se stick (i love the 4 doors and dont think i could function with a 200sx lol) but i love the se-l look so i figure when i get my hands on an se i could just put the reflector, lights, wheels (just the se-r wheels i have now but painted) a sunroof, the side skirts are differant right? anything im missing?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> what are the exact differances between an xe-gle and an sel? i know the wheels, 2.0, 4 wheel disk, cf reflector, sun roof, side skirts anything else? i want to know *EVERY* difference cosmetic and tech
> 
> in about 6 months or so im going to buy a new car, i am dead set on a sentra se stick (i love the 4 doors and dont think i could function with a 200sx lol) but i love the se-l look so i figure when i get my hands on an se i could just put the reflector, lights, wheels (just the se-r wheels i have now but painted) a sunroof, the side skirts are differant right? anything im missing?


I figure with cars that are a little old it would be cheaper to get a se-l then put the things on yourself, and less of a hassle then trying to find all the parts get them put on and painted.
but as always if your up for the work then hit it up. Another thing missing, the clear rear corners.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I figure with cars that are a little old it would be cheaper to get a se-l then put the things on yourself, and less of a hassle then trying to find all the parts get them put on and painted.
> but as always if your up for the work then hit it up. Another thing missing, the clear rear corners.


the clear rear corners are the tail. i thought i had them listed.......hmm
i would just buy an se-l, but they really are very hard to find. and the se is alittle more abundant


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> what are the exact differances between an xe-gle and an sel? i know the wheels, 2.0, 4 wheel disk, cf reflector, sun roof, side skirts anything else? i want to know *EVERY* difference cosmetic and tech
> 
> in about 6 months or so im going to buy a new car, i am dead set on a sentra se stick (i love the 4 doors and dont think i could function with a 200sx lol) but i love the se-l look so i figure when i get my hands on an se i could just put the reflector, lights, wheels (just the se-r wheels i have now but painted) a sunroof, the side skirts are differant right? anything im missing?


Well the SE-L Was only in 99, the 98 was just a SE. So I am assuming that you want a 98 or 99 sentra se with the front end and wheels of a 99... As far as I know the 98 SE and the 99 SE-L are mechanically the same. As far as the differences between the rest of the Sentra family from 95-99 there are big differences, such as the 2.0 and the 4 wheel discs, and suspension. By the way in 98 a sunroof was optional for the SE, as was anti-lock brakes. (I have neither) Keeping the weight away from the top of the car is never a bad thing, and I am not one for ABS. What it comes down to is that the Se & SE-L are 4 door SE-HR (No limited slip though like the early 200sx SE-R)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Well the SE-L Was only in 99, the 98 was just a SE. So I am assuming that you want a 98 or 99 sentra se with the front end and wheels of a 99... As far as I know the 98 SE and the 99 SE-L are mechanically the same. As far as the differences between the rest of the Sentra family from 95-99 there are big differences, such as the 2.0 and the 4 wheel discs, and suspension. By the way in 98 a sunroof was optional for the SE, as was anti-lock brakes. (I have neither) Keeping the weight away from the top of the car is never a bad thing, and I am not one for ABS. What it comes down to is that the Se & SE-L are 4 door SE-HR (No limited slip though like the early 200sx SE-R)


thats true about the sun roof iv never had one so i wouldnt miss it (your post is the one i have been waiting for :thumbup: everything i needed to know) and i hate abs so thats not a problem. i guess ill just settle for an se (hopefully ill find one) and get some minor se-l stuff i.e. reflector, tails, have se-r wheels (not bronze but they will do) and i sure do love my 99 front bumper but the 98 is different


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

So you want the difference between a 98 se & 99sel or between xe gxe gle? 

98se & 99 sel:

Titanium guages
sel floormats
rear taillight section
headlights
grille
bumper
bumper support(just the styrafoam)
wheels

everything else is the same, sideskirts, sunroof, interior, rear bumper, motor, tranny(non lsd) radio etc.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SE-L = 98 AND 99 Sentra SE, SE = 200sx SE. B14 only

please correct anything I missed.

13" Steelies: base (200sx), XE, GXE
14" Alloys: GLE, GXE-LE, SE
15" Alloys: SE-R, SE-L
Power windows, mirrors, cruise control: GXE, GXE-LE, GLE, SE, SE-L, SE-R
moon-roof: GLE, SE, SE-R, SE-L
Floor mats: SE-L, SE-R (optional for all other models)
CD player: GLE (I think), SE-R, SE-L
Black interior: GXE-LE, SE, SE-R, SE-L
Tachometer: GXE-LE, GLE, SE, SE-R, SE-L
Titanium gauge faces: SE-L, all 98 200sx's
Arm rest: GLE (automatic only), SE-R, SE-L
Leather Shift boot: SE-R, SE-L
Cover on visor mirrors: SE-R, SE-L (yes, these cars have a cover over the vanity mirrors)
Black Reflector: 95-97 XE
Grey Reflector: 99 SE-L
4 Wheel disc: SE-R, SE-L
ABS: SE-R (some), SE-L (some), SE (optional), GLE (optional)
Fog lamps: SE, SE-R, SE-L, (optional only on the 98 Sentra and 200sx base)
Spoiler: SE, SE-R, SE-L, (optional on all other models)
Side Skirts: SE-R, SE-L
1.6L: Base, GXE, GXE-LE, GLE, SE
2.0L: SE-R, SE-L

fun fact: My SE-L has 3 "oh shit" bars rather than 1 "oh shit" bar and 2 hanger hooks.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> thats true about the sun roof iv never had one so i wouldnt miss it (your post is the one i have been waiting for :thumbup: everything i needed to know) and i hate abs so thats not a problem. i guess ill just settle for an se (hopefully ill find one) and get some minor se-l stuff i.e. reflector, tails, have se-r wheels (not bronze but they will do) and i sure do love my 99 front bumper but the 98 is different


I think that you will find that a good powdercoating place will give you a 99 match for wheel color for about 60 dollars a wheel ( that includes sand blasting them first). And a 98 SE is never settling!!! I like the Maxima look! But more than anything else I like the look I get from Integra LS owners, as I say goodbye.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> fun fact: My SE-L has 3 "oh shit" bars rather than 1 "oh shit" bar and 2 hanger hooks.


well ain't you some shit! lol outstanding! these 2 posts are the best..........and so fast too? wow :cheers: thanks alot everyone se-l= gorgeous


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> SE-L = 98 AND 99 Sentra SE, SE = 200sx SE. B14 only
> 
> please correct anything I missed.
> 
> ...


95-97's have the line grille
98's Have the honeycomb grille
99's have the solid grille and crystal headlights with a different shape.

-edit- nevermind, I was doing a year comparrison. Disregard my post.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I think that you will find that a good powdercoating place will give you a 99 match for wheel color for about 60 dollars a wheel ( that includes sand blasting them first.


well i have a place to blast mine myself (self servise garage) and i was planing on painting them a high gloss black or maybe a mat bronze color with a sanded lip (for a brushed alum look) if i polished it i would need to clean it all the time. but i will look into the powder coating when i get the car. i really want to do things right next time i get a car. like p/c wheels, a full component system that looks nearly stock, im going to go super duper clean, the dyson man will die out of sheer glee :thumbup:
if it dosent look stock or look like the factory wanted it there then its not coming with in 100 feet of the car


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> well i have a place to blast mine myself (self servise garage) and i was planing on painting them a high gloss black or maybe a mat bronze color with a sanded lip (for a brushed alum look) if i polished it i would need to clean it all the time. but i will look into the powder coating when i get the car. i really want to do things right next time i get a car. like p/c wheels, a full component system that looks nearly stock, im going to go super duper clean, the dyson man will die out of sheer glee :thumbup:



I am supporting my wife wile she is finishing her masters, so monEy is a little tight for my project, but I have always had a plan for altering a car...
Suspension(all inclusive)-->Brakes(NX2000 Brakes will do just fine\with braided brake lines)-->Transmission--> Engine(Turbo)-->and then finally cosmetic... I figure I have about 2yrs before I am all done. I want about 220-240 wheel hp


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I am supporting my wife wile she is finishing her masters, so monEy is a little tight for my project, but I have always had a plan for altering a car...
> Suspension(all inclusive)-->Brakes(NX2000 Brakes will do just fine\with braided brake lines)-->Transmission--> Engine(Turbo)-->and then finally cosmetic... I figure I have about 2yrs before I am all done. I want about 220-240 wheel hp


nice :thumbup: yea man thin stuff is expencive! (if you do it the right way) lol not including rutine matinence. but i figure i will save more and be happier if i start modding with a better base. i.e. se/se-l instead of a gxe-le 1.6 auto


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> nice :thumbup: yea man thin stuff is expencive! (if you do it the right way) lol not including rutine matinence. but i figure i will save more and be happier if i start modding with a better base. i.e. se/se-l instead of a gxe-le 1.6 auto


Starting one up is the way to go, also if you start with the 2.0 you can laugh allot more while you are waiting to complete the mods. I love 4th gear.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Starting one up is the way to go, also if you start with the 2.0 you can laugh allot more while you are waiting to complete the mods. I love 4th gear.


 :thumbup: .........you know when i joined up here i though i was going to have to deal with ricers and amulminum wing fans all in the age of 16-25............i couldn't have been more wrong. i think its cool allot of the guys here are over 30! i sure as hell will still be in this game in a few years :cheers: but hell when i get a 2.0 i wont need to mod it for awhile because all i ave ever really known is my 1.6 :thumbdwn: ill start with suspension, ill try going coil over, those d2's lew has look pretty nice. and he knows his stuff so if hes happy with them its safe to say they aren't to shabby


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

99 SE-L Too much, but good miles 
99 SE-L Right price but too many miles 
At any rate I spent about 6 months looking for mine, and paid $5,800 with 58,000 miles. It had a 40 year old owner and lived in Flordia, I live in NY. I thought it was worth it. By the way I *am* 25...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> 99 SE-L Too much, but good miles
> 99 SE-L Right price but too many miles
> At any rate I spent about 6 months looking for mine, and paid $5,800 with 58,000 miles. It had a 40 year old owner and lived in Flordia, I live in NY. I thought it was worth it. By the way I *am* 25...


.....well i didnt expect many 25 year olds either (im 18) i kinda thought the age drop off would be 20-22 max
only 80k! :waving: compaired to my 115k o think that is great! and a good price. i like the black too

chris go here

whaaaaaaaaaaat this is 10 min from my house! i might just go up to see it!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> .....well i didnt expect many 25 year olds either (im 18) i kinda thought the age drop off would be 20-22 max
> only 80k! :waving: compaired to my 115k o think that is great! and a good price. i like the black too
> 
> chris go here
> ...


If you like what you see make sure that you have a non biased mechanic look at it, with 80k you could just buy a GTI-R motor from jgy customs for about $2200 and work on it before you even put it in.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If you like what you see make sure that you have a non biased mechanic look at it, with 80k you could just buy a GTI-R motor from jgy customs for about $2200 and work on it before you even put it in.


yea, ill keep fl in mind too becuase im sure their are a few more down their, its a sportier car and has a sun roof (good for fl) and a friend of mine lives down their so i could fly down and drive it back. he did that same thing with his car, his dad uses a gm master card all the time and ended up buying an 05 5speed cavy for 6500 flat lol.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> 99 SE-L Too much, but good miles
> 99 SE-L Right price but too many miles
> At any rate I spent about 6 months looking for mine, and paid $5,800 with 58,000 miles. It had a 40 year old owner and lived in Flordia, I live in NY. I thought it was worth it. By the way I *am* 25...


Thre red one is WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY too much. I paid $6,800 for my SE-L, it only had *38k* and it came with Intake, Exhaust, Header and several other goodies.

I would check it out if you live 10 minutes from him. I would def. talk down the price. For that particular car...the most I'd pay privately is $7,000 with that mileage and $8,000 from a dealer (and that appears to be a dealer). If you have to copy this post, use my car as an example, I got the same damn thing and with 10k mi less.

The Black SE-L. Price looks right, you could try to offer a little lower. 80,000 miles is nothing, it's still a nice looking car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lookey what I made up:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Thre red one is WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY too much. I paid $6,800 for my SE-L, it only had *38k* and it came with Intake, Exhaust, Header and several other goodies.
> 
> I would check it out if you live 10 minutes from him. I would def. talk down the price. For that particular car...the most I'd pay privately is $7,000 with that mileage and $8,000 from a dealer (and that appears to be a dealer). If you have to copy this post, use my car as an example, I got the same damn thing and with 10k mi less.
> 
> The Black SE-L. Price looks right, you could try to offer a little lower. 80,000 miles is nothing, it's still a nice looking car.


yea its a dealer, i was their with pete2.0 about a week ago, my grandmother bought a 2000 maxima gle fuly loaded there and my uncle bought a 99 altima there, do you think i could use this? but alas i have NOOOOOOOO money, none to spend at least :thumbdwn: god damn school

se-l...nice chart! :thumbup:


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> SE-L = 98 AND 99 Sentra SE, SE = 200sx SE. B14 only
> 
> please correct anything I missed.
> 
> ...


 1998 SE has the SR20DE. s'what i'm drivin' 


EDIT: I'm retarded, didn't mean to post this, didn't see there was a second page. someone shoot me


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea its a dealer, i was their with pete2.0 about a week ago, my grandmother bought a 2000 maxima gle fuly loaded there and my uncle bought a 99 altima there, do you think i could use this? but alas i have NOOOOOOOO money, none to spend at least :thumbdwn: god damn school
> 
> se-l...nice chart! :thumbup:


U may b broke pete but I am looking @ it seriously :thumbup: if I can hawk my pile to that kid @ work for 5 large like he offered , or even 4 grand that someone else offered me , I have 1 grand for a rainy day and I could squeeze my parents for 2 large since they bought my sister her car! 
U guys think I could even push 6 large ?


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Play the game who knows you might win.


----------

